
The Other Startup Exit: SitePoint Marketplace - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_other_startup_exit_sitepoint_marketplace.php
======
berecruited
If you are open to trying SitePoint, DigitalForums tends to attract similar
audiences / traffic. Listing is free too - though you need to 'qualify' with
25 forum posts.

------
petercooper
Sites that seem to perform well on SitePoint are those that are old and
undeveloped. A lot of search engine marketing specialists are scouring those
boards looking for older sites and domains that have some sort of standing on
Google. They know they can load them up with new content and quickly
reposition them!

So.. if you have a site that's been around for several years, isn't making
much revenue, and that you don't want to develop, give it a go. Talk about
your PageRank, talk about the link backs you have, and talk about the domain's
age.. and you could make a pretty serious amount of money compared to your
existing revenue.

------
redorb
Sitepoint, is a burial ground most things sold on there consist of snake oil
or clones. It doesn't even deserve the name of 'exit'. More of a liquidity
place to re-coop bad investments..

~~~
bootload
_"... Sitepoint, is a burial ground most things sold on there consist of snake
oil or clones. It doesn't even deserve the name of 'exit'. More of a liquidity
place to re-coop bad investments.. ..."_

I don't think so.

Sure the content, technology and articles might be lower end commodities:
tutorials, design, php with a focus on sites. I know Mark ~
<http://www.sitepoint.com/about/> we worked in another startup in Melbourne
pre-2000. What Mark co-built is a business selling _"information"_ that people
want and are willing to pay for. While this business is growing, selling
boring old web focused tech resources, technical book sales are falling. Make
things people want, right?

What do you make that people want?

~~~
redorb
sorry for any offense;

I'm sure he is a great guy.

Right now I make service that my employer wants to pay me for ;) (doesn't
count?) I'm also working for a new way to sell cars online with a included way
to advertise that your selling your car..

~~~
bootload
_".. sorry for any offense ..."_

There was no offense taken. What I tried (poorly) to point out was that "where
there's muck, there is money".

------
simianstyle
I sold my first site on this for $2k about 1.5 years ago. It was just the kick
I needed to tell me that I could actually build stuff people wanted.

